# Warm up?



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

Warm up properly is one of the biggest reasons high-intensity programs fail to build much muscle. Being completely “warm” for your first work set is important on any program, but it’s especially critical on one-work-set-per-exercise routines like or exhausting or strip sets or multi angle etc. a couple of solutions for this first-set secret to muscle size…

Yes, you could do another work set, if you have time, but remember that the more heavy sets you do, the more you drain your recovery ability. The point of maximum intensity and production of hormonal secretion is maximizing recovery and growth by doing one work set in each of the three positions of flexion for each bodypart. Example : incline curls , standing curls , Csble or preacher . ( chest : dips, inclined , flyes flat etc ) You have to make every work set count in a big way to make it effective. And your big midrange exercise is probably your most important, which is why you do it first. There are two things you can try:

1) Warmup overload. Use 10 to 20 percent more weight on your last warmup set than you’re going to use on your one work set. That’s right, more weight. But do only four controlled reps. That heightens your nervous system so that when you back off for your work set, it feels very light. Your neuro-muscular system will be more primed for perfect performance on your one work set. A good example of this is tossing around a heavy medicine ball and then picking up a basketball—the basketball feels as light as a feather.

2) Contracted-position exercise warmup set. ( concentration curls or machine preacher / cross beach pullover / leg extensions) Theres a  body building blood-pressure-cuff study in which blood was blocked to the lower arm with a BP cuff for two minutes, when the subjects did wrist curls. When blood flow was blocked and then released, the subjects got a 20 percent increase in strength—due to the extreme influx of blood after the BP cuff was removed. That’s like a supercharged warmup (warmup sets get blood into the target muscle, as well as lube joints). To get a similar blood-bath effect prior to your work set, use a continuous-tension contracted-position exercise in your warmup sequence. For example, for bench presses, do two progressively heavier warmup sets, then do a set of cable crossovers or pec-deck flyes. Use a fairly light weight for about 12 to 15 controlled reps, without releasing tension from your pecs. Do just the bottom two-thirds of the stroke to emphasize the occlusion effect without much stretch…
See only in recent decade has science even begun to confirm what bodybuilding has known . We just in each generation use different terms . Heavy weights yes build bigger fibers hence contributing to size . However if that’s your only approach your destined to lifetime of pain and injury . Trust me I’m 52 - been obsessed with training since a kid - I did not do normal things like others  - martial arts since age 5 , then strength training / bodybuilding at age 12 to fuel my obsession with combat . Ten years in army spending money around world to train . My point - between constant training takes toll on the body . I still use weights that though unbelievably heavy to layperson are light to me. Like I have to tie weights to me for chins or I could chin endlessly even with slow reps . However Arthur jones , Vince Gironda were thought to be radical by some only recently in 2000s has science validated many concepts. If you get chance either google iron man magazine or Xrep as they have collection of training books that are based on decades of experience and science, some you’ll read and say oh that’s this and this as Arnold called partials , cheat principle yes there is a proper moment when cheating helps make more intense not easier . Straight sets are for novice or the weekend only trainees which is fine . However, as the really experience know there’s no magic diet no magic injection or drug . It’s training and intensity and assimilate the fuel you provide . Older bodybuildingers and young guys that want to be able to make it to bring old lol - heavy training is a phase in a cycle . You don’t constantly train heavy . And anyone says over time you’ll shrink has no clue . I been doing this for over 30 years , in addition to formal BS in education my cscs etc . You need many tools in the box . Yup heavy is one . But various training principles that include increasing the “ duration “ of both contracted muscle and time of your set and longer reps will crest hyperplasia- muscle fiber splitting . Therefore size through making more fibers . See the diff ? Heavy bigger fibers / specialized intensity/ duration of contraction more fibers . Preexhaust is old term but if you understand it will build not only size but utilize more energy build thick dense cut musculature. If anyone can teach me how to download pdf if ok with admin I’ll share books free . I tell you I normally don’t ask anyone for training advice cuz I’ve studied for decades but these xreP manuals are like some of the best info ever seen . Plus they even have footnotes from the studies . I could email too if you got kindle or some and I’m just wanting to share . I don’t work or profit for them just honestly the info is that damn good . I don’t follow most of the routine in each but I use the concepts and principles .

Example I choose one exercise per body part where when I can’t do one more full rep I do 3-6 partial on the stretch portion - many studies validate that this stimulates hyperplasia. I do shoulders where I do bent over dumbbell laterals that isolate rear head 50 pounds 8-12 where I take longer to lower then to raise so I fight gravity and I hold the top contraction for moment. When I can’t do another- and this is vital not even seconds of rest you quick grab the tricep rope that I have hooked to the floor cable grab and do upright rows with parallel grip 180 for many as I get . 3-4 super sets . That’s prexhaust no heavy training has EVER made my delts grow hard like that . I constantly change sequence and attachments. That just example . Sometimes your gym dictates due to set up . Like my gym has a old nautilus last machine where you have pads under triceps and fan down to waist so isolating lats and it’s in front of chin station - perfect . They got hyper near dead lift station perfect . One gym has leg extensions attatches to leg press where I go single leg extensions preexhaust super set with single leg press and no rest between right and left etc. ya know even before I did aas I was strongest cat in gym. Trained totally natural 15 years but my layoffs always planned , I always cycled my workouts . As teen I was scientist with my body . Eating is the cornerstone- it helps when as child I detested candy cake etc. birthdays mom made birthday prime rib or lobster. At 21 I did not go drinking hate it . I’m 52 and I regret not ever being normal as I have no wife, no house no kid . My entire life was devoted to training in both combat and bodybuilding. It scares the hell out of me to think of being a father. So know all of you I never speak from a position over you ! I tip my hat to all dads and husbands that provide for families. I honestly can’t fathom the strength and mental power it takes to do so . Never think my stories of training 15 hours days , shattering my spine and recovery or 40 years educational and training means seriously nothing . The love of my life is my cat Xena . 9 yo when she goes I’ll be devastated. I only post out of my deep journey on this earth . That’s all. Carry on


----------



## lilgumby (May 13, 2018)

Good information. ill be 48 this year and definitely have learned over time a warm up is needed for me . It takes me a good 15-20 minutes to stretch and do warm ups before hitting it .


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

Good info. I always take time to warm up these days. I move up in weigth very slowly in my first exercise. I also stretch at the between sets and at the end of training.


----------



## AGGRO (May 19, 2018)

Good read. Sometimes my warm up's are as long as my workout


----------



## Durro (May 21, 2018)

As I’m getting older I’m warming up more and more. Dang Father Time!


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Same here when younger I was quick now I take my
Time warming up to make sure I don’t strain any muscles


----------

